# Alf



## BradNaylor (11 Oct 2009)

Searching around old threads I just noticed that Alf appears to have logged on and changed her signiture in the last week or so. She has also updated her blog and sounds well. Second post down. 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... light=mf30

Best wishes Alf if you are reading this!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Blister (11 Oct 2009)

Sun Sep 24, 2006 7:09 pm


----------



## RogerS (11 Oct 2009)

They're a bit behind the times Oop North.


----------



## Karl (11 Oct 2009)

check out the date on the blog, not her post. muppets. :lol:


----------



## OPJ (11 Oct 2009)

I thought Brad was referring to her signature, clearly not the timing of the post? I'm assuming that it has been updated recently...?


----------



## MikeG. (11 Oct 2009)

Well, I don't know Alf, but her Blog http://cornishworkshop.blogspot.com/ has just been updated, and in it she says that she has had a look around the fora (plural, you'll note!) and finds them all a bit depressing. She doesn't say anything about contributing, but does say that life has got in the way of woodworking.

Funnily enough, she says that the things about fora that she finds depressing are conversations about "bevel up or bevel down?" or "LN, Worth the money?".......which are exactly the same things as bore me to tears. Ho hum.....

Mike


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

It's just like woodworking mags. These conversations are perpetual. Some of use put up with them, some of us tire of them. We have members joining all the time who are either new to woodworking or new to these debates. This is why the forum continues to exist. Many of the original regular members have faded away and it's completely understandable. I think the biggest issue with Alf is that she's not actually been doing any woodworking at all. So she's not in the mind frame.

Mike you need to get that lathe. It'll bring a whole new subject for you to join in with :lol:


----------



## Blister (11 Oct 2009)

Karl":1luyrtxh said:


> check out the date on the blog, not her post. muppets. :lol:



Wooo :lol: 

I'm a Muppet \/


----------



## Ironballs (11 Oct 2009)

Tom you're right, apart from the lathe bit of course, a forum like this needs new blood to keep it going as others drift away. I like to think of it as an online community in which you should give as much as you receive, I remember asking what table saw I should buy and getting a lot of useful advice. This kind of question comes up a lot and it's tempting to just ignore it, but by giving something back you're hopefully bringing someone new in and the energy and interest they have.

Or am I just a wannabe hippy

I know we have a lot of the same old debates and you pick and choose which ones to participate in, but there's a lot more variety here than on something like a Les Paul guitar forum


----------



## BradNaylor (11 Oct 2009)

OPJ":2nkwxosa said:


> I thought Brad was referring to her signature, clearly not the timing of the post? I'm assuming that it has been updated recently...?



That's what I thought I was referring to, too!

This signiture was not on Alf's posts a week or so ago, so she has obviously been in and added it. I only linked to that old post because it was the one I noticed the change on. Presumably all her old posts now have the new signiture.

I'm just pleased to see signs of life.

Now, whatever happened to Scrit?

Brad


----------



## Doctor (11 Oct 2009)

BradNaylor":1s506i10 said:


> Now, whatever happened to Scrit?
> 
> Brad



I always assumed you had buried him under your patio? Funny how he hasn't been seen since the incident :shock:


----------



## mark w (11 Oct 2009)

Wizer and Mike,
So which do you prefer bevel up or bevel down? :lol:


----------



## MikeG. (11 Oct 2009)

wizer":po4f4z00 said:


> Mike you need to get that lathe. It'll bring a whole new subject for you to join in with :lol:



Tom,

if I bought a lathe after everything I have said on here, I would just never, ever hear the end of it..........so expect me to disappear quietly from the forum first!

Mark,

I don't care  It is a sharp wedge I scrape over timber. This "bevel up or bevel down" discussion always reminds of Gulliver's Travels, and the huge debate they have over which end of a boiled egg to crack open.

Mike


----------



## matt (11 Oct 2009)

We've not talked about dado cutters in a while...


----------



## woodbloke (11 Oct 2009)

wizer":3t0kmld9 said:


> It's just like woodworking mags. These conversations are perpetual. Some of use put up with them, some of us tire of them. We have members joining all the time who are either new to woodworking or new to these debates. This is why the forum continues to exist. Many of the original regular members have faded away and it's completely understandable. I think the biggest issue with Alf is that she's not actually been doing any woodworking at all. So she's not in the mind frame.
> 
> Mike you need to get that lathe. It'll bring a whole new subject for you to join in with :lol:


Spot on here Tom. Alf's contribution to forum discussions and her knowledge of all things galootish was invaluable. 
...not forgetting of course, her sense of humour :wink: She actually needs to get back and *do* stuff in her 'shop as well. She could also do with going to a good Bash...I wonder if His Nibbship could giver her a lift to the GSB? - Rob


----------



## mark w (11 Oct 2009)

mike,
Which end of an egg do you crack open first? :lol: 

Regards, Mark w


----------



## RogerS (11 Oct 2009)

wizer":53xg9srn said:


> ...... We have members joining all the time who are either new to woodworking or new to these debates. .....



And stlll have yet to find the 'search' button :evil:


----------



## ondablade (11 Oct 2009)

Must say the bevel up/down type debates become sterile for me mostly because in the end there's often a hidden agenda at work - based on either (a) no willingness to entertain another view, or (b) an intention to force a 'mine's best' view on others.

It's very understandable that we cling to what we are familiar with, but i guess most of the time we should stand back and conclude that more than one option works when you hear capable people saying they are happy with them.

The task then becomes not to win some argument, but to tease out how exactly and in what circumstances it is that specific methods seem to work well....


----------



## MikeG. (11 Oct 2009)

mark w":32wz832l said:


> mike,
> Which end of an egg do you crack open first? :lol:
> 
> Regards, Mark w



Ah....therein lies the rub, Mark. As with the bevel up/ bevel down debate I can stand aloof........I don't eat boiled eggs!

Mike


----------



## dicktimber (11 Oct 2009)

What's a bevel anyway?
This forum is realy good and I will tell you why....
Unlike other hobbies, or even doing woodie things for a living, you never ever know it all.
You still make mistakes, you still have problems when designing, and you still have problems remembering how you did such a thing several years earlier.
There are new products to ask about, new finishes to ask about and how why and where to buy stuff.
To me it's an endless pot of knowledge, all dispenced 
'In the best possible Taste!'
Some hiss taking, some serious stuff, and very occasionally some one gets banned!!!!!.but not often.
In general we are all nice people who want to help or comment to help, and it's fun. 
See you all in church next Sunday!!!! :lol: 

Ps tears came to my eyes reading this again!!!
Mikeeee


----------



## mark w (11 Oct 2009)

Mike,
You should be a politician. :lol: 

Kind regards, Mark w


----------



## Alf (11 Oct 2009)

mark w":2rmfaxpx said:


> mike,
> Which end of an egg do you crack open first? :lol:
> 
> Regards, Mark w



Good grief, you don't mean to tell me we're _still_ waiting on LN to bring out an egg shell auger...? 

Good evening, folks; I thought my ears were burning rather painfully. Slightly embarrassing, but in a good way. Alas, it's true I'm something of a stranger to my own workshop at the moment, but I left pics of myself dotted about so hopefully the tools will still recognise me. Slightly worrying to realise how out of touch I've become, not to mention the amount of stuff I seem to have simply forgotten, but it's just like riding a bike, right? Only problem being I haven't ridden a bike in twenty years... #-o Anyway, now I've put a toe back in the water of forum life, I hope to hang around a bit and renew the lurve of wood butchery. If anyone can remember what I was in the middle of making, let me know would you...?

Cheers, The Alf Formerly Known As a Woodworker

P.S. The amusing thing about this thread is that the sig on my posts has remained utterly unchanged the whole time. :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (11 Oct 2009)

*Hooray*
Welcome back *Alf*


----------



## Dave S (11 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":vlv2d98f said:


> Funnily enough, she says that the things about fora that she finds depressing are conversations about "bevel up or bevel down?" or "LN, Worth the money?".......which are exactly the same things as bore me to tears. Ho hum.....
> 
> Mike


Ditto

Dave


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

Who's Alf ? :lol:


----------



## Alf (11 Oct 2009)

Cheeky sod. You're just worried you'll never catch my post count now. :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (11 Oct 2009)

Welcome back too, your departure pre-dated my arrival here but I've heard plenty about you and frequented your site often for tips and inspiration


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

Alf":nu2fi2om said:


> Cheeky sod. You're just worried you'll never catch my post count now. :lol:



 I was just keeping your seat warm


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Oct 2009)

Good to see you back, Alf  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## BradNaylor (11 Oct 2009)

Alf":381g0457 said:


> The amusing thing about this thread is that the sig on my posts has remained utterly unchanged the whole time. :wink:



Well, there's something odd going on then.

This morning some of your old posts had this sig on them and others didn't. I have no idea how that works.

Anyway, you're back and that's great! 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## les chicken (11 Oct 2009)

Good to see you back Alf.

When I joined this forum years ago you were the most helpful member, assisting in uploading photos as well as other useful advice. I think the membership was around a couple of hundred then.

It is really good to see you back and I hope any derusting in the workshop goes well.

Les


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 Oct 2009)

Welcome Alf.


----------



## Philly (11 Oct 2009)

Bravo!!!!!!!!! \/ 
Good to see you around these parts, Al!
Missed you,
Philly


----------



## Smudger (11 Oct 2009)

Welcome back, Alf!

And not a moment too soon....


----------



## MikeG. (11 Oct 2009)

dicktimber":34d7z5ke said:


> There are new products to ask about, new finishes to ask about and how why and where to buy stuff.
> To me it's an endless pot of knowledge, all dispenced
> 'In the best possible Taste!'
> Some hiss taking, some serious stuff, and very occasionally some one gets banned!!!!!.but not often.



Extraordinarily, and very rarely, someone actually makes something too!  

Mike

PS As a mark of respect to returning forum royalty, can I suggest that we ban all conversation about bevels, Lie Nielson, and lathes for a short period........say twenty seven years?


----------



## paulm (11 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":j2da9tox said:


> Extraordinarily, and very rarely, someone actually makes something too!
> 
> Mike



Nah, making things is vastly over rated, it'll never catch on, think of all the sawdust and stuff over all my nice shiny tools :lol: 

Good to see you back Alf \/ 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## big soft moose (11 Oct 2009)

paulm":5sz7e3jg said:


> Mike Garnham":5sz7e3jg said:
> 
> 
> > Extraordinarily, and very rarely, someone actually makes something too!
> ...



yep theres far too much wood in my 'shop to actually make anything, not to mention the greif i'll get of swimbo if i get dust all over the newly installed tumble drier

actually i'm supposed to be making a unit to enclose it and keep it dust fre - but its a catch 22 of how to machine the wood for the dust guard without making dust


----------



## big soft moose (11 Oct 2009)

... and welcome back alf - i arrived after your departure but like others i have heard much.


----------



## MikeG. (11 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":2cu2bqwk said:


> not to mention the greif i'll get of swimbo if i get dust all over the newly installed tumble drier
> 
> actually i'm supposed to be making a unit to enclose it and keep it dust fre - but its a catch 22 of how to machine the wood for the dust guard without making dust



:shock: :shock: Tumble drier in your workshop!!!!! Who on earth needs clean dry clothes anyway? In your workshop? What were you thinking? What did you get in return?

Ebay it immediately, then go outside and tie a piece of cord between two trees.....and invest in some pegs. 

.......or, leave it there as a dummy, but take the belt off the drum and attach it to a nice big sanding disc mounted up above, and use the handy door thing to store stuff behind.

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (11 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":2gtq7uiv said:


> big soft moose":2gtq7uiv said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention the greif i'll get of swimbo if i get dust all over the newly installed tumble drier
> ...



lol - we've got the peice of cord thing already but its doesnt work in the winter and as i frequently come home filthy and soaking wet its at least partly for my benefit

actually its not too bad - it throws out a nice whack of heat which will keep me warm in the 'shop and i'm going to build a bench over it to take the morticer and pillar drill so i dont lose much space

and in return i get to evict MBGitW bike and the flymo into a bike store (once ive built it) which more than makes up for the lost space.

more importantly i get a happy MBGitW who didnt bat an eyelid when i did nearly a hundred notes on clock mechanisms


----------



## Shadowfax (11 Oct 2009)

Welcome again, Alf.

See.....you have even woken me out of an inactive period! Forum wise, that is.
Best wishes, anyway

SF


----------



## woodshavings (11 Oct 2009)

Alf,
so good to have you back
John


----------



## woodbloke (11 Oct 2009)

Alf -* really* good to have you back \/......*please* don't go away again - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Oct 2009)

Ah! What a nice end of the day, Alf's back on line \/ Great to see you here again Alf, I suspect your workshop is in need of some loving sawdust and chippings, I got a couple of bags free of charge if you want them :wink:


----------



## mahking51 (11 Oct 2009)

WhoHarrrrrrrrrr!!
Welcome Back Alf :!: :!: 
Great to hear from you.
Now we have to find a way to tempt you over the intervening couple of borders to get to Waka's bash
There'll be some interesting Howkinsy thingys there........ :roll: 
cheers,
Martin


----------



## Dave S (11 Oct 2009)

Alf":krp3ufbj said:


> P.S. The amusing thing about this thread is that the sig on my posts has remained utterly unchanged the whole time. :wink:



Funny thing is, that's what I thought when I followed Brad's link!

I was asking Philly after you down at Cressing temple a couple of weeks ago - glad to see you back on the radar again!

Dave


----------



## Routermonster (11 Oct 2009)

Hi Alf

Nice to have you back again!  

Les


----------



## ivan (11 Oct 2009)

Helo Alf, good to see you back; if you have forgotten what you were doing, you'll be a lucky XXXXer as you will have all the fun of discovery to enjoy over again!


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Oct 2009)

Welcome back Alf


----------



## StevieB (12 Oct 2009)

Welcome back  

Steve


----------



## Waka (12 Oct 2009)

Alf

Really good to see you back, we've been lacking in a tool guru for far to long.

You'd be most welcome to the upcoming bash in Weymouth.


----------



## lurker (12 Oct 2009)

May I add my own modest voice to the chorus

Welcome back Alf you have been sorely missed


----------



## yetloh (12 Oct 2009)

Alf, 

I'm pretty much a new boy around here and only learnt of you when via this thread. Thoroughly enjoyed your workshop tour. Are you still getting the Veritas tools? Recently got the NX60 block plane. Fab, and streets ahead of LN in my view. Would be very interested in your opinion. 

Jim


----------



## MikeG. (12 Oct 2009)

Jim,

why is your forum name Holtey spelled backwards?

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (12 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":oaemw3on said:


> Jim,
> 
> why is your forum name Holtey spelled backwards?
> 
> Mike


Mike - Karl Holtey is a member here (Karl5005 I think or something similar??) - Rob


----------



## MikeG. (12 Oct 2009)

I know that Rob, but I was curious (at the risk of diverting the thread) why Jim "Yetloh" chose "Yetloh" as a forum name, given that "Yetloh" is "Holtey" backwards........that's all. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## matt (12 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":37eaa0jf said:


> Jim,
> 
> why is your forum name Holtey spelled backwards?
> 
> Mike



Probably the same reason your forum name is Mahnrag Ekim spelt backwards... I mean, c'mon...  

Welcome back Fla.


----------



## Karl (12 Oct 2009)

Welcome back Alf. Good to see you posting again.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Alf (12 Oct 2009)

Aww shucks, chaps, you maketh me to blush.

Alas, don't think I have a prayer of getting to the Bash, Waka, even with the additional lure of Howkins-related goodness (you know how to tempt a girl, Martin :lol: ) However I do have a couple of copies the latest Lee Valley catalogues I could pop in the post if they'd be welcome? You _tool collectors_ may already be knee-deep in them of course... :wink: 



yetloh":cpdwlhqv said:


> Are you still getting the Veritas tools? Recently got the NX60 block plane. Fab, and streets ahead of LN in my view. Would be very interested in your opinion.


Hi Jim. Did get something from Veritas the other day which is strictly under wraps at the mo' but should cause some comment nearer Christmas, but otherwise more or less out of the loop at the moment. Kinda enjoying being back with Joe Public in that respect, but no doubt curiosity will eventually get the better of me again and I'll be badgering _El Presidente_ for info.  As for the NX60, my immediate first-look review is here. I should be able to say "Having used it for a while, I can now say..." but unfortunately I haven't. You really don't want to know how many planes sitting unused in boxes I have by my right elbow as I type; you'd be spitting feathers at the waste.  

Cheers, Fla


----------



## yetloh (12 Oct 2009)

Mike, 

You're the first to spot it. seemed like a good idea at the time and I must admit to having this 
http://holteyplanes.co.uk/images/A1_22_11th2.jpg
the very one, and one of these 
http://holteyplanes.co.uk/images/No98_Image15th2.jpg

I am a bit of a fan and know Karl quite well. 

I have a review of his No 962 awaiting publication in F&C. 

Jim

Can't get the bloody pictues to work but the addresses are right.


----------



## lurker (12 Oct 2009)

yetloh":163nqev5 said:


> Mike,
> 
> You're the first to spot it. .
> 
> Jim[/img]




No he's not, he's just the first to consider it of any significance.


----------



## Alf (12 Oct 2009)

yetloh":2izg8zhk said:


> ...I must admit to having this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed the code for ya, Jim. (Cripes, this is like old times indeed...) Very tasty gloatage there.


----------



## wizer (12 Oct 2009)

lurker":t9kl8h1y said:


> yetloh":t9kl8h1y said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...



Now Now OF


----------



## yetloh (12 Oct 2009)

Alf, 

Love the NX60 review and I completely agree. After getting it I sold my LN60 1/2. I had always cursed its awkward lateral adjustment and in this respect the NX60 is a revelation in comparison. Haven't missed the LN for a second. 

Thanks for sorting the pics.

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (12 Oct 2009)

yetloh":3ck1yd0e said:


> Alf,
> 
> Love the NX60 review and I completely agree. After getting it I sold my LN60 1/2. I had always cursed its awkward lateral adjustment and in this respect the NX60 is a revelation in comparison. Haven't missed the LN for a second.
> 
> ...


Not sure now. The NX60 _looks _very bling (and it is) but in use there's something about it that I find strange...I can't put my finger on it and say exactly what quite, but strange. I have the 60.5 as well and reach for it every time...seems to sit better in the hand somehow
The Barnsley 'shop were also evaluating it (NX60) and had their doubts as well
As to adjusting the lateral movement, a simple tap with a Phillytapometer is all I ever need to do to adjust it. It also helps if the blade is honed dead square which is guaranteed with the KIII honing guide - Rob


----------



## Alf (12 Oct 2009)

Naturally I haven't the foggiest idea _what_ I said about it now (will go and read own review :roll: ) but worse, I can't think which block I reach for most often either. I do seem to recall the NX60/DX60 falls between the two stools of common block plane sizes, being long and slim, and I wonder if that tells against it to the experienced user who's naturally attuned to a certain size?



> Phillytapometer


Hammer? :-s 



> KIII honing guide


I'm so out of touch. It's a honing guide and it's made by...?


----------



## johnjin (12 Oct 2009)

Welcome back Alf
Really missed you. Please don't go away again. 
This forum really needs your knowledge and wit.

John


----------



## Evergreen (12 Oct 2009)

Hey, this is like Life on Mars - I've woken up and found myself in a world where Alf is posting again on UKWorkshop! Brilliant!

Very glad you're back, Alf.


----------



## Vormulac (12 Oct 2009)

Well HOORAH! and might I venture a HUZZAH! into the bargain, Alf is among us once more! 

I'm feeling all choked up and a little moist.

Welcome back!


----------



## Harbo (12 Oct 2009)

Welcome back Alf - you have been missed!

Philly makes (and sells) plane hammers.

The Honing Guide is made by Richard Kell - Workshop Heaven sell them.


Rod


----------



## lurker (12 Oct 2009)

Vormulac":1uvhind1 said:


> Well HOORAH! and might I venture a HUZZAH! into the bargain,
> 
> I'm feeling ................... a little moist.



With Old age bladder control can become a problem.
Can I suggest you try not to get overexcited


----------



## Vormulac (12 Oct 2009)

Naturally I was thinking 'with tears of joy'... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toscageoff (12 Oct 2009)

Big soft moose

Greetings

Re newly installed tumble drier

Be careful of condensation - when I shared my work shop with one 
I had areal problem with keeping the rust at bay


----------



## TrimTheKing (12 Oct 2009)

WooHoo Alf returns. Good to see you back on the bike again (even if you use the stabilisers for a bit until you are steady enough again)


----------



## Alf (12 Oct 2009)

Vormulac":2k6k2fu7 said:


> Naturally I was thinking 'with tears of joy'... :wink: :lol:



Glad we got that one cleared up... :shock: 

Cheers, Rod - found Rob's review of the guide. As for Phil, sigh, I remember when I was pushing him down The Slope and now he's building a brand new slope to push everyone else down. How quickly they grow up. :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (12 Oct 2009)

Toscageoff":1jhcclgj said:


> Big soft moose
> 
> Greetings
> 
> ...



cheers geoff - already been considered - its a condensing one not vented so that should be less of an issue - plus i can run a dehumidifier on a timeswitch if necessary


----------



## Nigel (12 Oct 2009)

Brilliant Alf is back,
I was busy Sunday and missed the the start of the post but this has made my day,

Welcome back Alf so good to hear from you again and as you see a lot of people missed you,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2009)

back *Alf*,

Sort of made my evening when settling down to see what had been happening in the world after a weekend away and found you back in communication.

As others have said, although I just reside in the spinny side of wood mangling these days, your input to the knowledge base on tools and things broadens my appreciation and understanding of the wider field.


----------



## mark w (12 Oct 2009)

Well Alf, 
I`ve been through the LN web pages three times now and I still can`t find that egg cracker  

Kind regards, Mark W


----------



## MikeG. (12 Oct 2009)

> I`ve been through the LN web pages three times now and I still can`t find that egg cracker




What? A Lie Nielson teaspoon?

It'll be very expensive, look very good, be useable straight from the polythene bag and do the job just about as well as any other teaspoon.   

Mike


----------



## Doug B (13 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":1ipcpyjb said:


> What? A Lie Nielson teaspoon?
> 
> It'll be very expensive, look very good, be useable straight from the polythene bag and do the job just about as well as any other teaspoon.
> 
> Mike



But it will be made from A2 steel, have a bronze insert & be cranked at a slightly different angle to any other teaspoon, so allowing finer slithers of egg to be removed with each scoop. =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## mark w (13 Oct 2009)

And don`t forget to cover it in Camelia oil after use.

Mark W


----------



## MikeG. (13 Oct 2009)

Doug B":3jlsx92q said:


> But it will be made from A2 steel, have a bronze insert & be cranked at a slightly different angle to any other teaspoon, so allowing finer slithers of egg to be removed with each scoop. =P~ =P~ =P~



....and before you know it, it will have a cult following, with collectors discussing the merits of each new spoon. There'll be endless pressure on owners of normal teaspoons to buy the fancy new ones, because obviously their old things couldn't possibly scrape a layer of egg up any where near so well.

Eventually, someone will realise that a hand-carved wooden tea-spoon does the job every bit as well....

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":2depi3ud said:


> Doug B":2depi3ud said:
> 
> 
> > But it will be made from A2 steel, have a bronze insert & be cranked at a slightly different angle to any other teaspoon, so allowing finer slithers of egg to be removed with each scoop. =P~ =P~ =P~
> ...


You may mock Mike, but which of the hand smelted and forged carving tools out there would you have used to carve said wooden spoon...


----------



## Tony Spear (13 Oct 2009)

Mike Garnham":1o5rkc7b said:


> Eventually, someone will realise that a hand-carved wooden tea-spoon does the job every bit as well....
> 
> Mike



But then somebody will insist that it has to be hand-made in wood by Ph, Ph, Phi.......No I can't bring myself to even suggest it!! :mrgreen:

Or even made on a Lathe!


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2009)

TrimTheKing":2abahgmh said:


> You may mock Mike, but which of the hand smelted and forged carving tools out there would you have used to carve said wooden spoon...



Actually, Mike carves with modified screw drivers, so I've heard :roll: :wink:


----------



## frank (13 Oct 2009)

hello alf long time no see are you still making them battle pasties.with the bevel up and down .remember sunday nights that was a laugh.dont go away again .you can see we all missed you . frank


----------



## kityuser (30 Oct 2009)

Just noticed that Alfs back......

 8) :wink: 

BR

Steve


----------

